# Sight Fishing Jacksonville



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out today in my Ankona Shadowcast around 11 am to Fish, but the tide was almost Dead High so Sight fishing was hard at best. But managed to find a few in a very narrow creek. Threw out my Slayer SSB, a Few twitches and Mr Redfish Smacked it.










After a Good Fight from him over grass, weeds and oyster bars I got Him to the Boat and what a Fat 25 inch fish!!










After a Few more casts got this guy snaking in the grass










All in all a Good day met up with fellow forum member Egret-Like and Showed him my Ankona because hes in the process of looking into a new boat.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice reds... Gonna make a trip up that way when the floods start happenin again...


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks man im be in that flooded grass too when it starts getting nice and high


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet on the shallow reds!

Now, about that measuring thing ---- is it Sea Dek and is it pretty accurate? Thanks for any indo on that thing, way cool.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

ya I like the sea dek alot but the marks are right on but nothing beats a real measuring stick where you can do the right amount of tail pinch, but I don't fish tournys and don't keep upper slot fish. Only the good eating flat fish, sheeps, black drum and middle slot reds come home in the cooler. Never really got why some people keep every fish they catch if its legal.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Never really got why some people keep every fish they catch if its legal.


Because.... If you give most people an inch, they'll take a mile. 
Nice fish. I love sighting reds in tiny little creeks in the backcountry.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't tournament fish and probably release 95% plus of the fish I catch, but will eat trout and now and again a slot drum that is hooked in a bad spot. Never really kept anything to measure fish since nothing close to a "short" was ever considered.

Do have buddies, just recently a fellow CCA State Board member and his 5 1/2 year old son onboard that wanted to keep enough trout to eat and we just couldn't get away from small fish but did manage 6 (our limits would've been 12) . 

Just thought your SeaDek piece looked nicer than the decals and easier than banging a metal ruler around the boat.

Also like your pieces that protect the reels while they are in the gunnel racks, may have to have some of those for the Pathfinder.

Good Fishing!!!


----------

